# My sweet Randy has to have surgery on Friday :(



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure he will come through just fine, you might ask your vet if he has the lighter anethesia that is available now, or if it would be recommended in this case.

At 8 yrs old it is a very good idea to have pre-op bloodwork done, and since you are doing it any way, it would be a good idea to also have the senior panel of tests done too.

Take a deep breath and try not to worry too much this week, your boy may pick up on your worry and get worried too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll keep your Randy in my thoughts and prayers this week and hope for good news. As far as the pre-op bloodwork, I also think you should do this before sedating him. This is required by our Toby's veterinarian before any sedation/surgery. 

It's good that Randy has not had any issues with sedation the last two times. Hopefully he will continue to tolerate anesthesia. He needs the surgery and he will feel much better with the lump and abcess removed and his teeth cleaned.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I always have a pre-op blood panel done. I don't know if it is optional or my vet just knows I would say of course do it! It is a good precaution in my opinion. Since Randy has tolerated it well 2X he should be fine, but a little precaution is not a bad thing (and not too expensive either).

I understand your fear and I know this week will be tough. Try to not let it overpower you and just spend time enjoying Randy. Hopefully the growth is benign and no problem at all. I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Our vet also insist on a pre-op blood panel done. A senior wellness exam is a good idea. This is how we found out our golden girl had high blood pressure which led to the kidney problem. By having the senior wewllness done we were able to get the kidney problem under control without any damage to her kidneys.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd definitely do bloodwork. My vet requires bloodwork for ages 8 and over for surgery, so I'd get it done. 

I'll keep your pup in my thoughts. I'm sure he'll be fine, but just be sure to get that bloodwork out of the way before he goes under.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with everyone about getting the blood work done first... Keeping you and Randy in my prayers.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aw I'm sorry! The pictures in your signature are SOOOO cute. I hope everything comes out normal. I guarantee you your baby will be back to his happy self very soon after his surgery. Goldens jump back so quickly.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to your beautiful boy and fingers crossed that tests reveal it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone. I called the vet's office this morning and asked about the bloodwork. They said that they usually do bloodwork on elderly dogs who they think will have problems, but she said he can certainly have it done if I want. The vet himself should be calling me back hopefully sometime today. I don't recall him ever having bloodwork done at that office, but I could be wrong. I am just concerned that if it's so important, why didn't he mention it? This is an AHAA accredited vet hospital. Ugh, I hate having all these extra worries on top of everything else. :uhoh:

I asked my mom about it (she's an RN) and she doesn't recall any of our other goldens having pre-op bloodwork done before surgery, and we've lived in two states - California and Florida. 

Anyway, I will let you guys know what the vet says. Hopefully I can take him down and get it done today or tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Randysmama*

I am sure Randy will be fine-I am sure your vet is more trustworthy than a mobile vet.

Ken and I always get the pre-op bloodwork done on our dogs, no matter what the age. I would get the bloodwork done.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Randysmama said:


> Thanks so much everyone. I called the vet's office this morning and asked about the bloodwork. They said that they usually do bloodwork on elderly dogs who they think will have problems, but she said he can certainly have it done if I want. The vet himself should be calling me back hopefully sometime today. I don't recall him ever having bloodwork done at that office, but I could be wrong. I am just concerned that if it's so important, why didn't he mention it? This is an AHAA accredited vet hospital. Ugh, I hate having all these extra worries on top of everything else. :uhoh:
> 
> I asked my mom about it (she's an RN) and she doesn't recall any of our other goldens having pre-op bloodwork done before surgery, and we've lived in two states - California and Florida.
> 
> Anyway, I will let you guys know what the vet says. Hopefully I can take him down and get it done today or tomorrow.


Some vets have different standards, so it just depends on the practice. The vet I work for is also an AAHA accredited hospital and as I said above we require bloodwork for patients 8 and over for surgeries. People don't like it but we've often found early liver or kidney disease in some of these pets and we can get them treated early. It's always a good idea to do and have peace of mind as well.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers coming from Ga for your sweet boy. I'm sure he will come through with out any problems.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hope everything goes well for your guy. 

I would also vote for the bloodwork. It's helpful especially if your dog needs to be put on any meds after the surgery, whether for pain or anything else. The bloodwork will let the vet know whether his organs can handle the drugs.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers sent for Randy man and you too. You should most definitely have pre-op blood work done, especially with a senior. Some of us have a senior wellness test (CBC, urinalysis, T4, heartworm, perhaps a superchem, etc.) done on our senior guys and gals twice a year anyway. 

Some vets will also want to do a chest xray for pre-op on seniors, but usually only if they think they hear a problem or they have excessive panting for no good reason.

Tucker had a very rare spontaneous pneumothorax (lung collapse) when he was 12yrs 3 months. I asked how we could have ever known it might have happened and she said have chest xrays done every month, yeah right.

My point is stuff goes on inside our friends that we are clueless about so blood work before surgery is just a given to me.

My 8 yr old Fiona had a cyst removed in November and had pre-op blood work, but no chest xray. She did very well.

I wish you guys the best.


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

The vet hasn't called me back yet...should I wait a little longer and then call again? Should I just call and say I want to come in asap and have the bloodwork done? Does anyone know how long it takes to get the results back? I hope there is still time before Friday and they test the bloodwork in house. :uhoh:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know why it isn't automatic. I've had it done every time adn it has been many, many times with seniors and also not so senior dogs.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

By all means give them a call, a tech can always do a blood draw anytime without you paying for a vet visit, had done that plenty of times.


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

GoldenCamper said:


> By all means give them a call, a tech can always do a blood draw anytime without you paying for a vet visit, had done that plenty of times.


He just called me back. They will do the bloodwork the morning of his surgery...they do all of that in house. He said that he'd put it on the schedule so it doesn't get forgotten. If there is a problem, they will call me and will put off the surgery.

At least I don't have to put poor Randy through another trip to the vet before Friday. I am going to try and relax now...that's all I really can do. I don't want to put a bunch of negative energy out in the universe about this. Thanks to all of you for your concern, advice and support. It really means a lot.  I just keep saying to myself _before you know it, it will be Friday night, Randy will be home from the vet and you'll be snuggling with him on the couch._


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great. They always did the pre-op check just before surgery to make sure all is in order.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers, but I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Randy in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Randysmama said:


> I just keep saying to myself _before you know it, it will be Friday night, Randy will be home from the vet and you'll be snuggling with him on the couch._


Positive attitude is everything!  I am sure you know how well our dogs can read us. Better for him to be a happy guy till you bring him in than being stressed out several days beforehand.


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

I took some pictures of Randy the other day. He was having fun playing outside.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Randy*

Your Randy is just beautiful.
I will pray very hard for Randy and you!


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Your Randy is just beautiful.
> I will pray very hard for Randy and you!


Thank you, Karen!  Your sweeties are beautiful too. I appreciate the prayers...can't believe tomorrow is the big day already.


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Randy is home from the vet. He did just fine. They didn't end up having to extract his tooth, so I am very happy about that. He is so groggy and out of it right now, the poor guy, but I am not leaving his side.

Thanks to all of you for your prayers. It really helped!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad your boy is home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so glad he is home and that everything went well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad he's home with all his teeth! Let us know what the tumor turns out to be when you find out. 

Randy is a doll!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Randy*

I am so glad that the surgery is behind Randy and he is home.
We all Know you will SPOIL HIM!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I am so happy he is back home, you must be so relieved to have him back! Oh, and I love the new pics.
I think they are funny when groggy. Any silliness going on over there?! :lol:


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Pammie said:


> I am so happy he is back home, you must be so relieved to have him back! Oh, and I love the new pics.
> I think they are funny when groggy. Any silliness going on over there?! :lol:


Thank you! Oh yes...relieved beyond words! Yeah, the poor guy was walking sideways for a couple hours!


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you everybody! Yes, I will definitely let you know what that growth is. :crossfing Fingers crossed that it is benign! I am dedicating the entire weekend to spoiling him and I haven't let him out of sight except to take a shower while my mom was watching him. He is doing much better. Still a bit groggy, but he's had a little bit to eat and drink. He's pooped but not peed. Hopefully he will soon since he finally drank some water. He's a lot more alert now.


----------

